# Hurry up April 18th!



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far I have not received my online purchased tags yet but this guy still keeps showing up out back. I hope my tag comes and the season opens before he wonders off.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice thick beard on that one OGB, good luck on getting the bird and your tags, seems a lot of us are in that same boat, all be it 6 feet part of corse.
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Nice thick beard on that one OGB, good luck on getting the bird and your tags, seems a lot of us are in that same boat, all be it 6 feet part of corse.
> Flight


Yep he's a shooter. I'm the only one on my property so social distancing won't be a problem. As far as tags I'm thinking since I printed out my receipt and they charged my credit card that I could tag one with my receipt


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a gas station/convenience store a mile from my house that sells licenses where I was able to get mine printed. I always try to follow the rules but if I was u able to get a tag I’m not sure I would have waited to shoot a turkey. I might have forgot the order of things and shot my bird then bought a license. But I was able to get one. In your situation I would totally agree. A receipt should be more than acceptable.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Yep he's a shooter. I'm the only one on my property so social distancing won't be a problem. As far as tags I'm thinking since I printed out my receipt and they charged my credit card that I could tag one with my receipt


I would not your fault if you don’t get the tags on time


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Yep he's a shooter. I'm the only one on my property so social distancing won't be a problem. As far as tags I'm thinking since I printed out my receipt and they charged my credit card that I could tag one with my receipt





Flight of the arrow said:


> Nice thick beard on that one OGB, good luck on getting the bird and your tags, seems a lot of us are in that same boat, all be it 6 feet part of course.
> Flight


Nice bird! I was just talking to Jeff Saturday while we were working on habitat and asked him if we were going to set up two pop-ups right next to each other so he could still call one in for me, but stay spatially separated? He didn't really give me a direct answer. I guess it remains to be seen. 2/3 the fun of turkey hunting is hanging out drinking coffee and talking about seasons passed. Gonna be one for the history books, it seems.

I'd tag it with the receipt, too. Great idea.


----------



## danthony (Nov 19, 2011)

I ordered my tags online on 3/11. I bought the hunt fish combo, turkey tag and 1 ORV sticker. I received the ORV sticker but nothing else. I called on 4/3 the guy told me they had a glitch in there system around that time and I should see them in the next 2 weeks. My credit card was charged for everything....This was supposed to be easier. Hopefully I get them before the 18th or my credit card statement will be my kill tag!


----------



## samrob (Aug 11, 2014)

Just posted the same thing in our team thread .. 2 wks away and anything can happen


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Got these pics in the last two weeks. And I'm waiting until May 1???!!!!


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I ordered my dads and my nephews online on 4/3 and they got them the same day at two separate households on 4/9. How long are you guys typically waiting after ordering them?


----------



## danthony (Nov 19, 2011)

Just an update, I received all my tags last week 4/7.


danthony said:


> I ordered my tags online on 3/11. I bought the hunt fish combo, turkey tag and 1 ORV sticker. I received the ORV sticker but nothing else. I called on 4/3 the guy told me they had a glitch in there system around that time and I should see them in the next 2 weeks. My credit card was charged for everything....This was supposed to be easier. Hopefully I get them before the 18th or my credit card statement will be my kill tag!


Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Still waiting for my tags


----------



## danthony (Nov 19, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Still waiting for my tags


Have you tried to call? Might be worth a shot?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

danthony said:


> Have you tried to call? Might be worth a shot?


I've called daily and just get put on hold and after an hour or so I hang up.


----------



## danthony (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah. I was on hold a long time. I ended up putting my phone on speaker while working. Good luck!


old graybeard said:


> I've called daily and just get put on hold and after an hour or so I hang up.


Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’d give up calling at that point. Just like you said you have your receipt. Only so much you can do. You’re still following the rules in my book.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys had me really nervous and I was planning to go buy a replacement tag Friday night if the tags were not in the USPS mail on that same day. However...I just received my tags today after an online purchase Wednesday, April 8. I feel fortunate, to say the least. Sorry it didn't work out that way for everyone else. What a drag! :banghead3


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Yep he's a shooter. I'm the only one on my property so social distancing won't be a problem. As far as tags I'm thinking since I printed out my receipt and they charged my credit card that I could tag one with my receipt


kill tag comes in mail


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Still waiting for my tags


When did you order yours? I ordered mine online on 3/31, received them in the mail 4/15.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> When did you order yours? I ordered mine online on 3/31, received them in the mail 4/15.


Bought mine on 3/16 and got them this Wednesday.


----------

